

Julian Assange to run for Australian Senate - marcloney
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-03-17/julian-assange-to-run-for-senate/3895958?WT.svl=news4

======
gamechangr
Ridiculous!! I would guess this is a PR stunt.

------
Radzell
I hope he wins giving this guy diplomatic immunity should be a fun little
experiment. I want to see what the US is going to do.

